# Thoughts on safety review?



## alfredtom (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey fellas! This is Alfred here. I have been in the plumbing and electrical industries for almost five years. Things were normal and kind of smooth till the pandemic wave hit everyone, especially the construction industry. My friends and I had plans to start this construction business before the pandemic wave. Now, we are restarting all the procedures, and we have got a quote to begin constructing a commercial space meant for a restaurant. We are right now in a small dilemma deciding about rendering an engineering consulting firm's services for a pre-start health and safety review. A couple of my buddies suggested this, but I'm unsure. They suggested this review procedure. Aren't these reviews for constructing big buildings? Does it for regular restaurant construction? Are there specific codes for this? Educate me, fellas. Your valuable inputs are always welcome.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

